# XL and Select only account !?



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

We just had a discussion about an upgrade to a higher model car to qualify for Select and some people here suggested a Mercedes GL to also qualify for XL . My question is it possible to have an account with XL and Select only without having to accept X rides at all ?

http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/whats-a-fly-xl-car.123054/#post-1817153


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mactube said:


> We just had a discussion about an upgrade to a higher model car to qualify for Select and some people here suggested a Mercedes GL to also qualify for XL . My question is it possible to have an account with XL and Select only without having to accept X rides at all ?
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/whats-a-fly-xl-car.123054/#post-1817153


Yes.

Hassle CSRs about "switchable vehicles" until victory

Key to winning: DO ask for a vehicle mode with X... *and pool*

Example:
1) All (x/pool/select/xl)
2) Select/XL


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Btw just about ALL big expensive SUVs with third row and leather qualify select/xl

Pretty much ANYTHING kicked off the UberSuv platform for age and/or lacking black-on-black


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

I heard they will make an exception if you have a good rating and a nice ride, but they can do whatever they want and every market's different.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mr.Pink said:


> I heard they will make an exception if you have a good rating and a nice ride, but they can do whatever they want and every market's different.


Key is getting qualified for Select

XL = any 6 pax seatbelt X car


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Yes.
> 
> Hassle CSRs about "switchable vehicles" until victory
> 
> ...


Adieu if you understood you correctly you can set up 2 accounts on your app one for all and a second one just for Select and XL?
... how is that working out for you in OC ?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

mactube said:


> Adieu if you understood you correctly you can set up 2 accounts on your app one for all and a second one just for Select and XL?
> ... how is that working out for you in OC ?


That's how switchable Pool/X/Select & Select-only accounts work

And I *know* the TCPs use the same method to get various setups --- some will be logged in SUV/black, others SUV/black/select, and still others SUV/xl depending on their choice of "vehicle" to log in on. And then they'll be like "ooh I see surge, forget this I'm logging on with XL enabled instead of waiting"


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Adieu Ok got it, depending on what car you decide to drive ( assuming you have multiply cars ) you can switch from let's say ..
a Mercedes GL / Select - XL ... to a Minivan / XL-X and if you would have a 3rd car like a Suburban with a TCP license you could switch to an Black/SUV account

.. so 3 different cars, different accounts.

My question is can you eliminate/block X and pool pings out of all accounts ?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

mactube said:


> Adieu Ok got it, depending on what car you decide to drive ( assuming you have multiply cars ) you can switch from let's say ..
> a Mercedes GL / Select - XL ... to a Minivan / XL-X and if you would have a 3rd car like a Suburban with a TCP license you could switch to an Black/SUV account
> 
> .. so 3 different cars, different accounts.
> ...


Some markets have allowed a XL/Select only account , and even in some markets that have allowed it they've turned others down for that request

The only way you're going to know forsure is to contract your local uber office . If you keep at it enough you should be able to get a XL/Select only account and then a X/XL/Select account . I don't think they will issue more then two profiles per car (but again every market and every person is different)


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat thanks ! .. Kind of risky to sell my 2 cars and buy a new one based upon the approval is randomly based on the ubers office will.. 
somebody suggested to wait anyway with any uber decisions, since there maybe changes coming up ( like with the app update which changed select drivers lives )...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

mactube said:


> Jimmy Bernat thanks ! .. Kind of risky to sell my 2 cars and buy a new one based upon the approval is randomly based on the ubers office will..
> somebody suggested to wait anyway with any uber decisions, since there maybe changes coming up ( like with the app update which changed select drivers lives )...


The only thing that could changes is rates (usually happens the first 2 weeks of january) also the year of eligible cars to add one year . Cut off year of 2007 might become 2008. In Denver they released a new list of cars for all tiers just a couple weeks ago and none of the eligibility years changed .

You could also go in to the Greenlight office and ask them about the car you're interested in and about the profiles . Worse case scenario you just ignore X requests . If I get a XL/Select vehicle and they won't make an XL/Select only profile I would just ignore every 3 X rides , take the 4th not to get timed out . But also be okay with the 2 minute time outs . I know for a fact that they will make a Select only and XL only plus a everything profile . So another plan would be to alternate between select only and xl only maybe every 5 or 10 minutes (more work and annoying but a thought) . It also depends on your market I know daytime has better select rides and more select rides because of business travelers going to the airport 30 miles from the city. Where as XL rides are going to be busier in the evenings and weekends . So learning your market and what areas have higher demand for XL or Select .

I will say this I think the odds of a Select / XL only profile are not great . So I wouldn't make any drastic decisions if you're banking on that being an option .

I personally need a SUV , I need good gas mileage and towing ability . So the only change in my search was that said SUV has a 3rd row , I'll probably never use the 3rd row personally but if it can make me some extra money while I'm doing uber why not try to get a SUV that has it

I would never recommend a vehicle purchase that is dependent on Uber

What are the two cars you're selling?


----------



## colpuck (Nov 15, 2016)

mactube said:


> We just had a discussion about an upgrade to a higher model car to qualify for Select and some people here suggested a Mercedes GL to also qualify for XL . My question is it possible to have an account with XL and Select only without having to accept X rides at all ?
> 
> http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/whats-a-fly-xl-car.123054/#post-1817153


I would go with an Acura MDX over a GL just because it would be more reliable.


----------



## sldallas (Mar 14, 2015)

In DFW market you can't have a select / XL only profile sadly.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

colpuck said:


> I would go with an Acura MDX over a GL just because it would be more reliable.


I'm not sure the MDX is much more reliable especially compared to the Diesel GL which is a pretty solid platform . They use the same drive train in Mercedes work vans that have over 500,000 miles on the original drive train

MDX are known for Transmission issues and the Sport Version has a very expensive and unreliable suspension system .

The GL is going to have some minor oil leak issues and some electrical glitches like the auto folding mirrors going bad . But the main components are pretty bullet proof

The GL is also a lot bigger and the Diesel version gets much better gas mileage , the MDX is also going to struggle with any type of towing . Even though it's rated at 5,000 lbs compared to the GL 7,500 lbs . The lack of torque of the NA V6 motor would cause it to struggle .

I like the Acura MDX but it's not in the same league as a GL . I'd compare it more to the ML class (except the ML doesn't have a 3rd row option I'm aware of)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

sldallas said:


> In DFW market you can't have a select / XL only profile sadly.


Keep pestering support and good things might happen....first try failure means NOTHING

Getting plain old switchable Select-only accounts used to take multiple tries too...and my Lyft Premier-only login option? ***65*** emails


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I'm not sure the MDX is much more reliable especially compared to the Diesel GL which is a pretty solid platform . They use the same drive train in Mercedes work vans that have over 500,000 miles on the original drive train
> 
> MDX are known for Transmission issues and the Sport Version has a very expensive and unreliable suspension system .
> 
> ...


Ive seen ML with third row...albeit in an ancient year, like 2002.

Not sure about newer


----------



## John Mays (Dec 28, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Key is getting qualified for Select
> 
> XL = any 6 pax seatbelt X car


How do you get your rating from "X" to "XL"?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

John Mays said:


> How do you get your rating from "X" to "XL"?


Eh?

Xl is ANY car van or suv with 6 passenger seatbelts.

.A.N.Y.

No other terms or conditions.


----------

